# Solace rattling a little on rough roads



## olijay (Oct 7, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck trying to quiet down their Solace? It's a little loud on rough tarmac and gravel, I'm guessing it's the internal hoses. It also feels like it's gotten louder over time, but that might just be in my head.

I've seen all sorts of crazy tricks performed to quiet down internally routed bikes: stuffing a bunch of foam into the frame, zip tie hoses together and don't trim the zip tie to stabilize the hoses, wrapping hoses in pipe cleaner, putting some Sugru on the hoses and on and on. I don't particularly feel like trying all of these so just wondering if someone has had any success.

Bonus pic of bike in it's natural habitat


----------



## stevoo (Oct 26, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but thought I might share some info that might help.

This rattling is a common problem with internally routed hoses on many bikes, not just the Scott.

I have fixed the rattle on many road bikes including my Solace, a Cannondale Synapse and a Domane 6 series.

I perform this fix while changing the brake hose to proper BH-90 hose and removing the couplers under the bars. The correct thicker walled hose works excellent and removing the couplers cleans up the bike nicely. There is no need for them as they are just there for quick assy by the factory. Just run a new full hose all the way to the lever just like any normal mtn bike would be. Why they put these on road bikes is interesting.

While you are routing the new hose I take 3/4" dia solid foam insulation and cut it up into approx. 4" - 6" lengths. I then pierce a hole in the center and then slide them over the hose, kind of like stringing popcorn. The short length allows you to control the piercing and just makes it easier to slide on the hose. You can tape the pieces together as you slide them on. Use as many lengths as needed.

I use a small piece of surgical tubing over the hose in the chainstay run as there is not much clearance there.

You have to feed the hose into the frame from the large opening under the bottom bracket of course.

That is it. Now you have your hose insulated in a nice soft foam tube and rubber tubing. Bike is quiet a church mouse.

The banging around drove me nuts. Nice to not have the rattles any longer.

If you have DI2 you also need to wrap the junction box with foam or it will rattle and drive you nuts too.

Good luck.


----------



## olijay (Oct 7, 2015)

Fantastic, thanks for this! The rattling didn't get any better over time, and I'd still like to get rid of it. Thanks for the really nice guide! Hope I can get this done before the season starts up again


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

mine was rattling too, and i swore it was the internal cables. 

Mine turned out to be a dry seatpost, no carbon paste whatsoever. 

May be worth a shot.


----------

